# Problema con driver de display LCD



## carlo75 (Feb 13, 2005)

hasta ahora logre que el display visualizara algo, aunque como este tipo de display necesita driver, creo que tiene un conflicto ya que el driver esta hecho para LCD que no necesitan una señal de reloj externa...y este la necesita... estoy hablando con el que programo el driver para que me ayude con eso..., por ahora solo el lado izquierdo del display sirve y voy a tener que utilizar una fuente de poder negativa en el contraste ya que a medida que subo la frecuencia del oscilador se van desvaneciendo las letras...


Aqui les dejo una imagen de como esta funcionando actualmente...


Ya que aqui no se pueden agregar imagenes coloco el link donde ya esta montada.

http://www.laneros.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12548&stc=1

Suerte...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 13, 2005)

Hola Carlo75,

Específicamente en que te podemos ayudar?


Saludos,

Li-ion.


----------



## carlo75 (Feb 13, 2005)

Pues el display LCD utiliza 2 entradas de control las cuales se les llaman CS1 y CS2...

Como podemos ver en la imagen el controlador del lado derecho en este caso el CS2, no esta haciendo display como deberia, la información sale pero  en la parte mas baja de la pantalla, y no se mueve como deberia...pareciera que no estuviera en soncronia con su contra parte CS1...

Tengo un video que muestra esto a quien desee ayudarme a encontrar la razon de esto le puedo enviar el video sin problema...

Anexo el esquema que estoy utilizando...
http://www.laneros.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12561&stc=1

Suerte


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 14, 2005)

Hola Carlo,

Creo que el problema se debe a una falta de sincronismo entre las señales de control /CS1 y /CS2, esto solo lo puedes corregir conociendo su diagrama de tiempos y modificando el driver, ya que por lo visto no es compatible.

La señal externa de reloj no interfiere con el control del display, esta solo se usa para polarizar las moléculas de cristal líquido.

Saludos,

Li-ion.


----------



## carlo75 (Feb 15, 2005)

Al parecer el problema es porque el unico programa en windows que soporta este controlador SED 1520 tiene problemas de driver por el reloj externo...

Tambien el problema es que el hoja de datos del display es muy chiquita y no tiene mucha información...

Como ultimo, mis habilidades como programador no son muy buenas, pero necesitaria escribir algun soft para poder escribir directamente al LCD por puerto paralelo y asi probar si el esquema de armado esta bien.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Oye Carlo al fin que paso con el display, si lo pudiste poner a funcionar?


----------



## Jadacuor (May 9, 2010)

hola, espero que me puedan ayudar, resulta que estoy usando una lcd 2x16 pero me muestra un caracter extraño en la parte central de la lcd, por ejemplo si quiero que la lcd me muestre : hola como estas sale asi => hola como#estas, donde el # indica un simbolo extraño, ya intente con otra lcd y pasa lo mismo....ademas no es la primera vez uso una lcd...  cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar les agradezo


----------

